# .25 is the best



## remingtoncff (Jan 10, 2010)

Well everyone seems to have .177 and .22 nowadays but I decided to break away from the pack and bought a walther falcon hunter .25 and this thing kicks A** . Im wondering does anybody have the new " air gas ram spring" instead of the metal spring if so please give me a little info> thanks. And does anybody have any .25s out there if so please comment>


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

There is no such thing as "best." It is all about your personal choice and the ability to send that pellet where is belongs. 
.25 really shines in PCPs due to extra energy they produce compared to springers. However, the "best" springer in .25 ever made is W&S Patriot that is no longer produced. These thumpers produce 30 FPE and the muzzle and remain accurate due to an excellent quality. They hold their resale value and last virtually forever. Patriots used to run about $350-400 NEW few years ago. Now they are $500-550 USED. They can be "upgraded" with Theoben gas-ram. David Slade does excellent work on that + he can also tune that trigger. Ram will make the gun harder to cock and more sensitive. But you can leave it cocked and loaded for hours while hunting which is not recommended with springers.

The Falcon that you bought is not in the same leage as Patriots. But once you learn the right technique and find the most accurate pellet, it will sure serve you well.

My advice is to shoot and learn the gun the way it is before you step up to a ram.

AH


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

Crosman is coming out with a Marauder in .25 cal before too long. Looks like it should be a winner.

The one I would like in .25 is the Evanix AR6. A lot of power and it is a very accurate rifle. Doesn't do much good to have all the power if you can't hit the target. With air rifles shot placement is more important than with firearms. Much more important. Keep it in the effective range and hit your target where you want and you have a good combination.

I enjoy having the quick follow up shots available with PCP repeaters. Not always able to do one shot kills and I don't like wounded animals crawling off to die later. Then there are the times I get excited and just plain miss... helps to have a quick follow up. Shooting a very quiet rifle I often get second or more shots before groups of birds and pests realize what is happening. Just doesn't happen with my spring powered rifles which have to be cocked and loaded for each shot.


----------

